# Dumb question...



## River Rider (May 21, 2013)

Well some how some way I have notice a little water when I grease my jet. I know this cant be good but how immediate is this to where I need to change the bearing. Granted the bearing is not even a year old am has less then 50 hours on it. Can't figure out what happened to begin with as I always grease after getting home but just notice it am have a fishing trip planned this weekend.


----------



## catmansteve (May 22, 2013)

I don't think this is a big problem, but I'm by no means a jet expert. I know my older jet motor has little water pockets in the first inch or so of grease that comes out the hose after several hours of running. I always pump grease in until I get a solid, clean line of grease coming out the hose.

I think the whole purpose of greasing after every use is to force out any water that leaked past the seals, and as long as you grease after every use, the water doesn't have a chance to rust the bearings and cause bearing failure. I think as long as you grease every time, no harm is done, but if it really bothers you you could possibly just replace the seals.


----------



## catmansteve (May 22, 2013)

Oh, and about how it could start leaking-
If you're using a regular grease gun or pumping the grease in too fast, the extra pressure can push the seals out a little bit, enough that they will leak water into the bearing


----------



## River Rider (May 22, 2013)

Thank you sir. I talked to outboard jets directly and they said about the same thing. I will probably change the seals out later this month when I got more time and money.


----------



## rolling hillbilly (May 22, 2013)

another dumb question, what do you use to grease the bearing if you arent supposed to use a regular greasegun? Ive just been using my gun and loading the grease slowly. only got the boat last season so Im still learning, thanks


----------



## River Rider (May 22, 2013)

Outboard jets recommend their small grease gun but many say it is pointless. If you use a regular grease gun and just don't pump the hell out of it you should be alright. This has been a topic that has came up before and most people use a regular grease gun and just take it easy with it. The relief hose should keep it from blowing pit the seals but you never know. Have ran this jet for four years and have used the same grease gun the whole time and this was the first problem.


----------



## rolling hillbilly (May 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315724#p315724 said:


> River Rider » Yesterday, 21:24[/url]"]Outboard jets recommend their small grease gun but many say it is pointless. If you use a regular grease gun and just don't pump the hell out of it you should be alright. This has been a topic that has came up before and most people use a regular grease gun and just take it easy with it. The relief hose should keep it from blowing pit the seals but you never know. Have ran this jet for four years and have used the same grease gun the whole time and this was the first problem.


thank you very much, thats good to know.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 23, 2013)

Here's what you need to grease your jet without worrying about damaging your seal: https://www.theboatshopmotorparts.com/lubricant

Buy the easy luber and the Lubriplate 630-AA grease (this is the grease recommended by Outboard jets). The easy luber is low pressure and will not blowout bearing seal.

The purpose of greasing after every use is to push the water out. Seeing water is normal. How much grease depends on who you ask. I give mine 10 pumps with the easy luber after each use.


----------

